# .22 Mag Ammo



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

If anyone around the Akron/Kent/Medina area see some CCI TNT, CCI MAXI MAG HP+V, Hornady V-Max or Remington Premiere V-Max cartriges in .22 WMR for $12.99 or less could you shoot me a PM? 

I know the Hornadys and Remingtons usually run a little bit more, if you see them for $14 or less let me know. 

I went into Dicks the day before yesterday and the CCI MAXI MAG HP+V were $18.00 a pack. Surprised the heck out of me. I just picked some up from there a few months back for $13.

My bull barrel Savage Model 93 really, Really, REALLY loves the 2,200 fps ammo. Can't wait to get out next weekend to call in some yotes outside of C'ville.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

check gander mtn. i got a box of 50 remington .22 win mag. 40gr. pointed soft point for $14 or $15 about a month ago. they shoot really nice out of my ruger M77

that was in niles ohio


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

We are all in shock over todays ammo prices, its nothing new they have been getting higher month by month. I saw it coming some time ago and bought some for a rainy day


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I know what you mean Orlando. My wife was not too happy with my supply of various ammo until she was in there with me the other day. She doesn't even shoot and her eyes about popped out of her head when she saw the price... 

The plus side of it is she actually said "I'm glad you bought all of that for the prices you did, when you did." 

I know when we all hear something like that we get a grin from ear to ear holding back the "I told you so."


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Guess I do it alittle different. The less my wife knows about my firearms and ammo the better. Easier to keep the peace that way and me out of the doghouse


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or you could just not have a wife and spend all your money on yourself.lol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Might want to keep a eye on the online dealers as well..like Midsouth and Natchezz shooters supply, I have bought ammo from both and you save that way.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Might want to keep a eye on the online dealers as well..like Midsouth and Natchezz shooters supply, I have bought ammo from both and you save that way.


best places I have found to buy it also


----------

